# ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه واقسامها



## الدكتور عدنان (13 يناير 2008)

مفهوم إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة المهنية ​ 

Occupational Safety Systems Management ​ 
هى الادارة التى تقع عليها مسئوليات وواجبات الاداره والتوجيه والتخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعه لكل ما يتعلق بالامن والسلامه المهنيه فى المؤسسه او المنشآه ووضع القواعد والتعليمات الفنيه لضمان سلامه العاملين والممتلكات والبيئه ووضع استراتيجيه سواء فى برامج التدريب او التثقيف والوعى التى يمكن من خلالها الارتقاء بمستوى اداء العاملين ومستوى وضع السلامه المهنييه للوصول الى المعايير الجوده فى السلامه المهنيه .​
واجبات إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة المهنية ​
Occupational Safety Systems Dept. Duties​ 
هناك العديد من الواجبات والمسئوليات التى يجب على ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه ان تقوم وتهتم بها وتعمل على وضع قواعد لها و لتتمكن من عملية تفعيل هذه الواجبات والانتقال الى مرحلة حيز التطبيق سواء من قبلها او من قبل العمال يجب ان تضع خطة عمل تتمكن من خلالها من تحديد استراتيجيتها ومسارها ومسئولياتها فى العمل لتتمكن من وضع الاساسيات ومن ثم تنظيمها داخل اطار يلبي القوانين والتشريعات الموجوده وتوفير كل متطلبات نشر الوعى الوقائى ووضع برنامج عملى ضمن الخطه الاساسيه يتضمن التدريب والتأهيل والية عمل تشمل الاشراف والتوجيه والمتابعه ومن خلال كل هذه الخطوات تكون واجباتها ومسئولياتها بموضع التنفيذ من الجميع ومن واجبات ادارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه الاتى :- ​ 
1.تعتمد قواعد و اجراءات والتعليمات الفنيه والارشادات بشأن تنفيذ سياسة الأمن والسلامة في العمل 
2.العمل بأسـس الأمن والسلامة والجودة والارتقاء بها إلى المعايير الموضوعه من قبل المؤسسه او المنشآه .
3.وضع معايير للأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية والسلامة 
4.تنفيذ معايير الجوده 
5.العمل على منع الأسباب والأفعال التي قد تؤدى إلى الإصابة أو حوادث إثناء العمل
6.عمل تقييم وتخمين وتحليل للمخاطر سواء لمقر العمل او الالات اوالواجبات 
7.الاشراف والمتابعة للتحقق من تطبيق تعليمات الامن والسلامه المهنيه .
8.التأكد من التزام العاملين بأرتداء تجهيزات الوقايه الشخصيه اثناء العمل
9.القيام بتفتيش دورى لمقرات العمل . ​10.وضع برامج تدريب للعاملين الجدد لتعريفهم بأساسيات الامن والسلامه المهنيه فى عملهم .
11.القيام بعمل دورات فى السلامه المهنيه سواء التخصصيه والعامه للعاملين فى المؤسسه .
12. نشر الوعي والتثقيف في الأمن والسلامة المهنيه عن طريق اللواحات الارشاديه والمنشورات والكتيبات .
13.أجراء التحقيقات فى حوادث السلامه المهنيه وعمل دراسات ميدانيه عن اسباب الحوادث لوضع توصيات للحد منها 
14.متابعة التقارير والابحاث سواء المحليه او الاقليمه او العالميه المختصه فى السلامه المهنيه لمواكبة تطورها وبدورها تقوم بتحديث وتطوير عملها​
أهداف إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة المهنيه​
Occupational Safety Systems Dept. Objectives​لكل اداره اهداف تطمح للوصل اليها وتعمل جاهده من خلال التطوير والتدريب وتطبيق معايير الجوده وادارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه من ضمن هذه الادارت بل لعلها من اشد الادارات التى يجب ان تحقق اهدافها لان فشلها فى تحقيق اهدافها يعنى الفشل فى ايجاد بيئة العمل الآمنه والعكس صحيح ومن اهدافها التالى:-
1.تحقيق بيئه آمنة للعمل خاليه من المخاطر ومحصنة من مصادر المخاطر
2.المحافظه على صحة وارواح العاملين.
3. المحافظه على الممتلكات الخاصه بالمؤسسه او المنشآه 
4.المحافظه على سلامة البيئه 
5.تطبيق نظام إدارة الجودة
6.اعتماد المعايير الدوليه فى السلامه المهنيه 
7.الوصول الى ليس فقط نشر الوعى فى السلامه بل الى مرحله ان تكون ثقافه للفرد​
منظومة اقسام عمل أدارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه​
Occupational Safety Systems Dept. Framework​


مهام عمل أدارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه فى المؤسسه او المنشآه هى اداره سياسة السلامه والصحه المهنيه والتخطيط والتطوير والتنسيق وهمزة الوصل مابين الادارات الاخرى فى المنشأه او المؤسسه والاشراف الكامل على اعمال السلامه المهنيه فى المنشآه بهدف إلى الارتقاء بأسـسالسلامة بالمؤسسة إلى المعايير التي تضمن سلامة العاملين وتعمل على نشر الوعي والتثقيف فيما يخص السلامه المهنيه ووضع معايير البيئة والصحة والسلامة المتكاملة بالهيئة وتطبيق نظام إدارة الجودة ومن مهامها مايلى :-الاداره​
Management ​


إن العمل الإداري لانظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه ينطوي على ممارسة مجموعة من الأنشطة وهي ​ 

1)التخطيط​ 
Planning ​2)التنظيم
Organization 
3)التوجيه والرقابه

Direction And Auditing
أدارة الجوده والمعايير​
And Quality Management Standards​


هى نشاط يحدد سياسة الجودة وأهدافها والمسؤوليات والتنفيذ من خلال إنشاء والحفاظ على 
نظام لإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ومتطلباته التى تشمل النقاط الرئيسيه التاليه :-
1)سياسة السلامه والصحه المهنيه
Health Policy &Occupational Safety​2)التخطيط
Planning 
3)التطبيق والتشغيل
Implementation and Operation 
4)المراجعه والاجراء التصحيحى 
Review and Corrective Action​ 
إدارة السلامة المهنية 
Occupational Safety Management​ 
هي حماية العامل من المخاطر والإصابات والحوادث التي قد يتعرض لها بسبب أداء العمل أو أثناء تواجده في العمل سواء كان ذلك بفعل أي نوع من المعدات أو الآلات مباشره أو بسبب استمرار التعرض لذلك الخطر المحتمل أو بسبب تصرف خطأ من آخرين أو بسبب تقصير وإهمال من إدارة المؤسسة أو المشرفين على العمل أو بسبب عدم تطبيق القوانين واللوائح أو بسبب نتيجة خطأ بشرى من قبل نفسه أو من الآخرين .

أدارة المخاطر
Risk Management ​ 
ادارة المخاطر هى فى الاساس اداة تخطيط الى توفير الامن والسلامه والصحه المهنيه بطريقه تسمح فى مواجهة الخطر , وتعنى فى كيفية ادارة الخطر والاستعداد لمواجهته والتخفيف من نتائجه وهى من اقسام الامن والسلامه التى يعتمد عليها على ادارة المخاطر بشكل عملى وعلمى على اسس مبنيه على الامكانيات والقدرات المتاحه يمكن من خلالها القيام بمواجهة المخاطر وتحيدها والتقليل من نتائجها السلبيه .

إدارة ازمات الامن والسلامه والصحه والبييئه
HSE Crisis Managemen ​من قواعد نظم إدارة الصحة والسلامة والبيئة وجود عمليّة قائمة لتحديد وتوثيق ومعالجة سيناريوهات حوادث الامن والسلامة الصحة والبيئة المحتملة. وهذا يتضمّن تطوير الخطط المناسبة والإجراءات للرّدّ على كلّ من سيناريوهات الحوادث التي تم تحديدها ولمنع و تخفيف تأثيرات الصحة والسلامة والبيئة التي قد تكون مرتبطة بها. الغرض هو تحديد قواعد إرشاديّة للمؤسسه او المنشآه والتّوقّعات التي تتعلق بالرد على لأزمات والطّوارئ.



أدارة اللجان الفرعيه لادارة انظمة الامن و السلامه والصحه المهنيه
HSE Management SubCommittees​ 
لجنة الصحة والسلامة والصحه المهنيه والبيئة يتم انشاؤها وفق لحجم وتوزيع مراكز العمل للمنشآه ويجب ان تكون هناك لجان تعمل كمجموعه فرعيه لادارة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه فى هذه الفروع منوطة بالِعَمَلِ على توجيه أنشطة الصحة والسلامة والبيئة في الفروع. متصله مباشره مع ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه فى المركز الرئيسى للمنشآه .
ادارة التدقيق
Verification Management​حتى يمكن الوصول الى مستوى من الامن والسلامه فى العمل وخلق بيئه امنه للعمال تقوم ادارة التدقيق بمتابعة العمل والتدقيق على مستوى الاداء والالتزام وتشمل أعمال التدقيق وفقا لتوجيهات نظام إدارة الصحة والسلامة والبيئة والتي يتوقع تطبيقها في كافة الادارات للمنشآه 
ادارة الطوارىء
Emergency Management ​لابد من ايجاد ادارة تقوم بعمل خطط للطوارئ بحيث تكون مستعده لمواجهة احتمال اى حادث وتطويق تبعاته والحد من الخسائر سواء فى الارواح او الممتلكات او البيئه واحتواء نتائجه السلبيه لذا وجد قسم الطوارىء ليقوم بعمل الخطط اللازمه وتدريب العمال عليها لرفع مستوى الاستعداد 
أدارة التحقيق فى حوادث العمل
Work Accidents Investigation Management​*هو مجموعة الإجراءات التي يقوم بها محقق الامن والسلامه فى المؤسسه او المنشآة لضبط وتوثيق الحوادث وحصر**الخسائر البشرية والمادية الناتجة عنها والتعرف على المتضررين وتحديد سبب وقوع**الحادث مستعيناً بمن يلزم من ذوي الاختصاص وبيان**المخالفين لأنظمة السلامة والخروج بالتوصيات والدروس المستفاده لمنع تكرار**وقوع حوادث مماثله 0*
إدارة التدريب
Training Management​ان التدريب هو احد احد المكونات الرئيسيه للامن والسلامه المهنيه وهو من الاسباب المساعده فى منع حدوث الاصابه والحوادث فى العمل وكلما كان التدريب فعالا كلما زادت فرص جعل بيئة العمل بيئه آمنه وتنوع التدريب وتوفير كل متطلباته للعمال يكون له مردود ايجابى على العامل والعمل .​أدارة سجلات
Records​من الاهميه وتنفيذا لتعليمات ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه يجب توفير سجلات خاصه فى ادارة الامن والسلامه تختص فى كل منها بعمل معين ومحدد تكون كمرجع واداة فى التقييم والتطوير بحيث يمكن الرجوع دائما للسجلات والاستفاده منها فى التحقيق فى الحوادث و معرفة مهارات الافراد والحوادث وغيرها ومن هذه السجلات ​1-سجل الحوادث
2-سجل الحريق
3-سجل التحقيق
4-سجل التدريب
5-سجل التفتيش
6-سجل المواد الخطره
7-سجل الامراض المهنيه
8-سجل الصيانه 

أدارة التفتيش
Inspection​ 
وهى الاداره التى تقوم بعملية التفتيش الدورى والمفاجىء وفق خطة عمل للتاكد سواء من التزام العماله باجراءات وتعليمات وقوانيين الامن والسلامه او لمقرات العمل او الالات للتأكد من استمرارية العمل واعتماد نتائج التفتيش فى السجلات الخاصه لتكون مرجع فىالتطوير والتحديث والتنبيه


مع تحيات
الدكتور عدنان
علوم امن وسلامه مهنيه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 يناير 2008)

حقاً دكتورتا الكريم إبداع بكل ما للكلمة للمعنى
شكراً لك على مجهودك الجبار ومشاركاتك الفعالة والمفيدة للغاية
فمحاضراتك تتيح لمن يريد تنظيم عمله اتباع أساليب السلامة المنهجية والموثقة والبدء والاقلاع والمتابعة للوصول إلى الغاية المنشودة
أغنيت المنتدى بمشاركاتك
شكراً لك مرة تلو مرة


----------



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2008)

دكتور 
كما قال لك مشرفنا مهندس غسان انت مبدع (زى ما بنقول دايما ادى العيش لخبازه) مع الفارق طبعا

عندى سؤال هل هناك فرق بين ما طرحته و ما نطبقه مع المنظومه Ohsas 18001 ولكم كل الاحترام

سيد


----------



## دكتورالجودة (14 يناير 2008)

شرح شامل و ممتاز و ننتظر المزيد ..........و جزاك الله خير


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

sayed00 قال:


> دكتور
> كما قال لك مشرفنا مهندس غسان انت مبدع (زى ما بنقول دايما ادى العيش لخبازه) مع الفارق طبعا
> 
> عندى سؤال هل هناك فرق بين ما طرحته و ما نطبقه مع المنظومه Ohsas 18001 ولكم كل الاحترام
> ...


 

شكرا عزيزى بس من ذوقك 
بخصوص استفسارك هل هناك فرق بين الطرح اعلاه وبين اوشا 18001

ليس هناك فرق لكن هناك قسم من ضمن ادارة الانضمه يقوم باتباع خطوات الاوشا 18001
الاوشا هى نظام تطبيق معين لخطوات للجوده فى السلامه المهنيه وهى جزء من النظام ككل يتم تطبيقه للوصول الى درجه من المعيار والتى على اساسها تتمكن من الحصول على الجوده

وادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه هى نظام كامل متكامل من ضمنها يتبع اجراءات الاوشا 18001
كاداره او قسم تقوم على تطبيق تعليمات وخطوات العمل وهى المذكوره فى القسم ادارة الجوده والمعايير

وشكرا
وهى


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا للجميع 
على الكلمات الطيبه بالعكس يشرفنى ان اكون معكم


----------



## شام1975 (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
من لديه المانول manual الخاص بالمن والسلامة المهنية رجاءاً
مع الشكر


----------



## خالدسعد (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك دكتورنا الفاضل


----------



## هيثم شعبان عبد الف (12 يوليو 2009)

اخيكم هيثم يشارككم الان


----------



## هيثم شعبان عبد الف (12 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من احد الزملاء ارسال منظومه كامله للجوده والسلامه والبيئه


----------



## كمال الشورى (13 يوليو 2009)

:63:وفقك اللة تعالى 
:73:


----------



## كمال الشورى (13 يوليو 2009)

من فضلكم ياريت تبدلونى الاراء


----------



## محمدعبدالجبار (7 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم هل أستطيع الحصول منك على منهج الـــ oshaللسلامه المهنيه


----------



## محمدعبدالجبار (7 أغسطس 2009)

اريد أي كتب حول السلامه المهنيه


----------



## فنى تشغيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوى بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة سين (11 أغسطس 2009)

اكررطلب الاخ شام 1975 بخصوص manual الخاص بادارة نظام السلامه


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (17 أغسطس 2009)

ابداع ماسبق له احد اتمنى ان تتحفنى داءما بمواضيعك القيمة وللامام باذن الله


----------



## المسلمى (18 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكرا لك دكتورنا الفاضل


----------



## fabolous1977 (28 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا اخوانى بس حبيت اعرف من الافضل nebosh or osha


----------



## مراقب سلامة (28 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله يا دكتور عدنان والى الأمام والتوفيق في حياتك بجميع جوانبها وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## المحمد (28 أغسطس 2009)

*مسمى إدارة الامن والسلامة*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله ، الله يعطيك العافية يا دكتور عدنان والله احترت في مسمى الإدارة هل هي:
ادارة الامن والسلامة أو الأمن الصناعي أو إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة المهنية أرجو التوضيح ولكم الدعاء.


----------



## fabolous1977 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزى بدايه اود ان اشكرك ع لى سؤالك المهم جدا وللاسف لدينا تداخل وتشابك كبير جدا وبل يمكننى ان اقول حتى العاملين فى هذا ا لمجال لديهم نوع من التشابك الادارى ويمكننى ان اقول هذا التخصص لم ياخذ حقه فى العرض والتوضيح والى الان لا ازال اقول للاسف تشابك وتداخل وفوضى عارمه 

بدايه سؤالك مهم جدا وحتى تكون الاجابه بمستوى اهمية السؤال ارجوا ان تسمح لى قليلا من التوضيح كاساس ومدخل للاجابه 

السلامه والامن الصناعى والامن والسلامه واى مسمى ترغب به اساسا هو علم حديث عالميا فما بلك فى العالم ا لثالث ونحن منهم 
فى السنوات الاخيره بدا الاهتمام به وللاسف اهتمام بدايته كانت متعثره وان امكننى القول بدايه خاطئه اكاديميا وتدريبيا وعلميا حيث تم الولوج الى هذا العلم بشكل متسرع وبشكل لم يتم استيعابه اولا ومن ثم التخطيط له ومن ثم طرحه بل تم البدايه فى طرحه 
هل تتصور الى الان ان علم السلامه المهنيه او علم الامن لايدرس كمنهج متخصص اكاديميى وكعلم هو بحد ذاته قائم وله فلكه الخاص بل تم الحاقه كمنهج مساند ( لاحظ) منهج وليس علم ولم يكن كتخصص 
حيث ان معظم الجامعات العربيه التى لديها كليات هندسه مثلا تدرس السلامه المهنيه كمنهج مساند للهندسه من نواحي سلامه للمهندس او الالات الدقيقه من نواحي السلامه وهكذا وهذا جيد بحد ذاته وعليه تم اعتبار علم السلامه هو علم فرعى وليس علم قائم , وفى السنوات الاخيره عندما تم ايصال معلومه للقائمين على التعليم فى العالم العربي باهمية هذا العلم ظهروا بتطور جديد وقاموا بعمل دورات وبرامج ومناهج بمستوى دوارت وبحد اقصى دبلومات مهنيه ايضا تم التطرق الى ( بيئة العمل ) وهذا هنا الخطا الاخر حيث لم يتم طرح السلامه كعلم شامل , واستمرار هذا التصور عن علم السلامه سيستمر التخبط اما فى التسميه وغيرها 
وماهو الان انا الحظه وهو الاهتمام الكبير جدا فى الاوشا والايوش وغيرها من الانظمه وهى مناسبه لمن يريد ان يعمل فى قطاع السلامه ولكنها ليس كل السلامه بل هى جزء فقط منه وهو السلامه الصناعيه ولكن هناك انواع اخرى من السلامه تتعدى اكثر من 50 نوع فى حياتنا السلامه المنزليه والسلامه فى القياده والسلامه فى المخازن والسلامه فى المستشفيات والسلامه فى الثروه الحيوانيه والزراعيه والموانئ والمطارات والخ ........
والمشكله الاكبر اننا فقط فى الدول العربيه مصرين على دمج الامن والسلامه كاساس واحد مع كل منهم علم قائم بذاته ولكن الترجمه الحرفيه من الانجليزي جعلت الامور متداحخله ايضا وكذلك من وضع المناهج لعدم وجود خبره لديه جمع بين التفرعين فى بوتقه واحده safety & security فى الغرب هما مادتين م ختلفتين نهائيا ولكن يمكن ان يجتمعون فى فى قطاع واحد او اداره واحده ولكن بقسمين مختلفين 
التفسير والرؤيا الخاصه بى حول التسميات هى كالتالى 

الامن الصناعي 
هو الغطاء الذى يحتوى تفرعات لادارة السلامه المباشره ميدانيا 
وهى قسم الامن وقسم الصحه المهنيه وقسم البيئه وقسم السلامه المهنيه 

ادارة الامن والسلامه 
هى اداره مصغره لادارة قسمين هما الامن وقسم السلامه كاداره واحده تقوم بوضع اساليب العمل وادواته باختلاف القسمين والمطلوب منهم الامن هو لحماية الممتلكات والافراد من التخريب والسرقه والاعتداء والسلامه هى حماية الافراد من الاصابه والممتلكات من التلف والبيئه من الاضرار

ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه 
هى الاداره الام والهيكل الاكبر اداريا وهى المنظمه وهى القادره على ادارة العمل بشكل اكبر وهى التسميه الشائعه اكاديميا وليس مهنيا hse هى التسميه المهنيه ولكن ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه هى كما قلت الاطار الاشمل والتى يمكن من خلالها جميع انواع وانظمة السلامه تعمل من داخلها وعلى اساس ادارتها 
انظر الى نظام الجوده 18001 انظر الى الجوده تتطلب نظام اداريا بحتا وليس فنيا فقط 

ما لدينا فى الدول العربيه قصر فى معرفة السلامه الجميع يظن ان من يعمل فى السلامه المهنيه يجب ان يعرف كل شى عن السلامه وهذا خطا كبير جدا بل مهنيا يعتبر قاتل فى ا لعمل 
السلامه تخصصات منها من هو اصلا مهندس نفطى وفى المواد النفطى ويريد ان يطبق السلامه فيأخذ برنامج سلامه فى المواد الكيماويه او الخطره مثلا ولا يسمى موظف سلامه مثلا بل مهندس نفط وكذلك مثله اى موظف فى اى قطاع فقط من يطلف عليه مهندس سلامه وهذه تسميه لى عليها تحفظ بل افضل تسميه خبير سلامه هو من لديه القدره على ادارة السلامه ووضع خطواتها فى كل الاعمال ولديه القدره ع لى وضع ارشادات لها دون الدخول فى الفنيات او التخصصات الدقيقه مثل تكوين المواد او الالات بل هنا يجب ان يستدعى مساعده من هو متخصص قى هذا القطاع والذى على اساس التعاون يتم وضع خطة السلامه 
اى هو ع ليه وض الترتيب الادارة والنظام والخطه وبمساعدة المتخصص فى العلميه يتم وضع الخطوات المناسبه والتى يجب تتبعها 

فى النهايه 
كل التسميات صحيحه ولكل ليس كلها تنطبق على خبير السلامه المهنيه 

ارجوا ان اوضحت الفكره 

وبالطبع ا نا هذه فكرتى من خلال خبرتى المتواضعه كدكتور واستشارى فى ادارة انظمه السلامه المهنيه وكمشرف على برامج متنوعه فى السلامه المهنيه وكمشرف على الدراسات العليا فى علم الامن وعلم السلامه

مع كل التقدير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

إضافة ممتازة
سأقف عند نقطة مهمة فقط:
فعلاً هنالك في كثير من الدول العربية يدمجون أمن المنشأة وحراستها وحتى مراقبي الأبواب عند الدخول والخروج مع موضوع السلامة المهنية الذي يعبر ويهدف إلى الحماية من المخاطر المهنية
وهذا ما لاحظته في كثير من البحث في الانترنت حول السلامة المهنية في كثير من الشركات
بارك الله فيك


----------



## salman080 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لهذه المعلومات دكتور,,,,,,,,,,ولكن لدي سؤال
أليس من الضروري ان تعنى ادارة السلامة المهنية بحماية المنشأة كما تعني بحماية العامل؟؟؟؟
كما أرى بأن يكون هناك ادارة مستقلة للعقوبات والمخالفات عند ارتكاب أي مخالفة يمكن ان ينتج عنها حوادث خطرة .


----------



## جلال راغب (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزدني من السلامة زدني


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / عدنان سلطان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إنني أستمتع بموضوعاتك التي تقدمها ، وبأسلوبك وطرحك للموضوعات ، فهذا الموضوع ممتاز .. ممتاز ، ولقد استفدت كثيرا من علمك .. ألف شكر .. ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بمزيد من الإبداع.
مع تحياتي واحترامي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

machaa alahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ايهاب احمد عثمان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية*

الرجاء اطلاعى على الاراء فيما ساقدمه
كيف استطيع التفرقه بين الوايرات الصلب الخاصة بالرفع سواء 1طن او 2طن او 3 طن مع العلم ان القطر واحد


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

شرح شامل و ممتاز مشكور


----------



## mssa (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## اعبدالقادر الرابطى (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكراك اخى الدكتور عدنان على هده المعلومات القيمه والتى اسءل الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك
اريد فقط بعض التوضيح عن انواع ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه 
مع تحياتي واحترامي،،


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## hotfair (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني على هذاه الماضيع الشيقة


----------



## غسان حمدون (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و نرجوا منك الزيادة نظرا لأهمية الموضوع على الصعيد الشخصي و العام


----------



## محمد مكاوي هارون (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا دكتور


----------



## بوحصة (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك معلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## mohamedmashaly (17 يوليو 2011)

لا اجد من الكلمات التى توفيك حقك سوى بارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

منور يا دكتور


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (12 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه


----------

